# Probleme beim Einsatz von J2EE / JBoss



## Transmitter (11. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, ob ich JBoss bei einer Applikation einsetzen soll oder nicht.
Meine Fragen zu denen ich keine Vernünftigen Antworten gefunden habe:

JBoss spricht in der Doku von eventuellen Problemen beim ändern des Standardports. Welche Probleme könnten das sein? Sind davon Webservices, Security, SessionManagement o.ä. betroffen?

Können mehrere JBoss Server auf einem PC installiert werden?
Die Installation funktioniert schon - nur können dadurch Probleme auftreten?
(Hintergrund ist folgender: Wenn ich meine Software ausliefere und auf dem System ist schon ein JBoss für irgendwas installiert - beißen die sich?)

Läuft sämtliche Kommunikation zum Client über HTTP? Kann funktioniert die Kommunikation auch, für den Fall, dass Server und Client auf einem PC installiert werden der über keine Netzwerkkarte verfügt?

Danke schon mal.
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## kama (11. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

wenn die Frage ist, ob JBoss oder nicht, wäre doch zu Prüfen, ob Du den JBoss wirklich benötigtst? Oder Reicht ein Tomcat ?

Eine Applikation kann doch auf einem vorhandenen JBoss per WAR deployed werden....dazu muss doch nicht unbedingt einen zusätzlichen JBoss haben? Sprich pro Application einen JBoss ?



> JBoss spricht in der Doku von eventuellen Problemen beim ändern des Standardports. Welche Probleme könnten das sein? Sind davon Webservices, Security, SessionManagement o.ä. betroffen?


In welcher Doku?

Bei JBoss gibt es unter JBOSS/server üblicherweise den Bereich default, dort kann man aber auch einen zusätzlichen Bereich einrichten....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Transmitter (11. Mrz 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn die Frage ist, ob JBoss oder nicht, wäre doch zu Prüfen, ob Du den JBoss wirklich benötigtst? Oder Reicht ein Tomcat ?



Mein Hauptanwendungsgebiet für JBoss wäre nicht HTML sondern SOAP, deswegen komme ich mit einem Tomcat sicher nicht aus. Wenn dann käme da Axis in Frage, oder?



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Applikation kann doch auf einem vorhandenen JBoss per WAR deployed werden....dazu muss doch nicht unbedingt einen zusätzlichen JBoss haben? Sprich pro Application einen JBoss ?



Gute Frage. Hintergrundgedanke ist folgender: Das Produkt soll als CD verkauft werden. Benutzer sollen Server und Client einfach installieren können. Wenn jetzt aber schon irgendwo - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - ein JBoss auf einem System drauf ist, habe ich aus der Installationsroutine heraus die Möglichkeit meine WAR Dateien zu deployen oder einen 2. Server zu installieren. Und welche Vor- und Nachteile hätten die beiden Varianten. Könnte ich mir den JBoss als Apache Server vorstellen und die Anwendungen als VHosts?



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > JBoss spricht in der Doku von eventuellen Problemen beim ändern des Standardports. Welche Probleme könnten das sein? Sind davon Webservices, Security, SessionManagement o.ä. betroffen?
> 
> 
> In welcher Doku?



Ich dachte hier irgendwo: http://docs.jboss.org/jbossas/getting_started/v4/html/ .. kann aber auch sein, dass ich es in einem Buch gelesen habe - finde ich jetzt leider nicht mehr 
Stimmt aber nicht meinst du?



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei JBoss gibt es unter JBOSS/server üblicherweise den Bereich default, dort kann man aber auch einen zusätzlichen Bereich einrichten....



Ahja .. d.h. sinnvoller Weise würde ich eine eigene Konfiguration in meinem Softwarepaket ausliefern und den Server dann mit -c MyConfig oder so starten?


----------



## kama (11. Mrz 2007)

> Mein Hauptanwendungsgebiet für JBoss wäre nicht HTML sondern SOAP, deswegen komme ich mit einem Tomcat sicher nicht aus. Wenn dann käme da Axis in Frage, oder?


Ähm....wie funktioniert SOAP ? Mit einem Servlet via http...

Axis ist hier nur ein Framework, um bestimmte Ding im Zusammenhang mit SOAP zu vereinfachen....und abgesehen davon kann man auch mit dem Tomcat eine SOAP Anwendung erstellen und laufen lassen.

Schau Dir das mal an http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2002/02/27/tomcat.html, 
http://www.soapuser.com/server3.html, http://www.scottnichol.com/apachesoapinstall.htm




> Gute Frage. Hintergrundgedanke ist folgender: Das Produkt soll als CD verkauft werden. Benutzer sollen Server und Client einfach installieren können. Wenn jetzt aber schon irgendwo - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - ein JBoss auf einem System drauf ist, habe ich aus der Installationsroutine heraus die Möglichkeit meine WAR Dateien zu deployen oder einen 2. Server zu installieren. Und welche Vor- und Nachteile hätten die beiden Varianten. Könnte ich mir den JBoss als Apache Server vorstellen und die Anwendungen als VHosts?


Du kannst doch ein ZIP-File (self extracting) mit JBoss packen und dann einfach auspacken und per BAT/CMD starten und alternativ ein WAR zur Verfügung stellen, dass der Anwender dann per JBoss Console auf seinem Server deployed.





> Ich dachte hier irgendwo: http://docs.jboss.org/jbossas/getting_started/v4/html/ .. kann aber auch sein, dass ich es in einem Buch gelesen habe - finde ich jetzt leider nicht mehr
> Stimmt aber nicht meinst du?


Nein ich bin nur verwundert, da ja JBoss nun nicht gerade ein Spielzeug ist und somit erwarte ich eigendlich, dass man auch unterschiedliche Ports etc. konfigurieren kann. Mit Tomcat habe ich das schon gemacht. Da ja Tomcat bestandteil des JBoss ist, würde mich das doch sehr wundern wenn das nicht ginge...deshalb habe ich nach der Referenz für die Info gefragt...man lernt ja nie aus....





> kama hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde ich dann so machen...aber den Anwender die WAR Datei deployen lassen ist auch durchaus machbar....


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Transmitter (11. Mrz 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ähm....wie funktioniert SOAP ? Mit einem Servlet via http...
> Axis ist hier nur ein Framework, um bestimmte Ding im Zusammenhang mit SOAP zu vereinfachen....und abgesehen davon kann man auch mit dem Tomcat eine SOAP Anwendung erstellen und laufen lassen.
> 
> Schau Dir das mal an http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2002/02/27/tomcat.html,
> http://www.soapuser.com/server3.html, http://www.scottnichol.com/apachesoapinstall.htm



Oh .. ja, war kurz geistig abwesend  Aber die Seiten sind gut, danke 

Was hätte ich denn für Vorteile von Tomcat gegenüber JBoss?

Tomcat ist kleiner, performanter, einfacher usw.
Aber bei Tomcat muss ich mich doch um Session, Authentication, Cache und Persistenz selbst kümmern - im JBoss wären die Möglichkeiten doch schon integriert - oder?

Was ich suche ist eigentlich ein vernünftiges Framework für eine Anwendung die einen SOAP Client als Frontend unterstützt.
In JBoss kann ich meine Komponenten in Form von EJBs entwickeln, das bietet mir doch Tomcat als servlet container nicht, oder?
Würdest du mir eher zu Tomcat raten, wenn mir Punkte wie 
- lauffähig in Server/Client-Umgebung und lokal
- skalierbar
- festgelegte Konventionen für Namensgebung, Komponenten, Packages usw.
und vor allem: Ich würde gerne auf ein Framework aufsetzen, bei dem ich mich möglichst wenig um Framework usw. kümmern muss und mich in erster Linie auf Business-Logic konzentrieren kann.


----------

